# Help with stuck locking pin(Sperzel)



## straightshreddd (Jun 28, 2013)

Okay, so the title says it all. I went to change the .68 on my DC800 and I began fiddling with the knob that raises and lowers the locking pin, while the string was off. 

Now, the pin is stuck, fully closed, and I can't seem to lower it. This is especially annoying because I can't get the string in at all. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sear (Jun 28, 2013)

If it's a Sperzel tuner you may need to take the adjustment knob off and re-assemble it. Not difficult, but the Sperzels, while great, can be a pain if you over-adjust and get something screwed up.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I took the knob off to see if the pin would fall out, but it's pretty stuck. Plus, there's barely any space for me to push something in there and push it down. I'll try to dis and re assemble it carefully. Thanks, man.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 28, 2013)

Alrighty, tuner is off the guitar and I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions? This is terribly annoying as I cannot string my low string.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay, so I did this once when I first got sperzels and, after I took the tuner off and took it to my bathroom because I was going to lubricate it with something, I accidentally knocked it off the counter onto the floor and it knocked it out. 

So my suggestion is to find a hard floor like a bathroom or a kitchen lay down a towel so you don't scratch the tuner and drop it from about waist high.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you. Even though I'm finna hate myself for doing it, I shall try.  Either that or lubing the pin out.

EDIT: Balls covered in shit. It didn't work :[ I guess I gotta lube that mahf*cka out. Thanks though, bud. 

What should I use to lube it? WD40 or some shizz? I don't wanna ruin the tuner.


----------



## Krigsmjod (Jun 30, 2013)

WD40 should work, a tuner is just a few metal gears. I don't think there's anything to be harmed there. Maybe check on the underside of a nut or washer or something that it doesn't strip the powder coat/chrome.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 30, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Thank you. Even though I'm finna hate myself for doing it, I shall try.  Either that or lubing the pin out.
> 
> EDIT: Balls covered in shit. It didn't work :[ I guess I gotta lube that mahf*cka out. Thanks though, bud.
> 
> What should I use to lube it? WD40 or some shizz? I don't wanna ruin the tuner.



Wow it must be pretty stuck then. I'd say put a drop or two of WD40 in there and try again.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 30, 2013)

Krigsmjod said:


> WD40 should work, a tuner is just a few metal gears. I don't think there's anything to be harmed there. Maybe check on the underside of a nut or washer or something that it doesn't strip the powder coat/chrome.



True, thanks, man. I'm gonna try tomorrow as I don't have any now


----------



## Edika (Jun 30, 2013)

Just be careful when removing completely the screw lock. I did that once by mistake with the DC747 I had and when I put it back I had the opposite effect. The pin was all the way up and wouldn't descend. Sperzel says not to remove the screws because they might not function afterwards and mine didn't. I ordered a replacement screw and it worked fine afterwards. Hope it's not a similar problem.

If the WD40 doesn't work you can try putting a very thin screwdriver on the pin and tapping it gently with a hammer to try and move it a bit to wedge out.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 30, 2013)

Balls, I hope this is fixable. I'm dumb as hell and haven't gotten around to applying the WD40 yet. Just in case, how much would a single Sperzel go for?


----------



## Suitable (Jul 30, 2013)

Try lanotec or lanoil or lanolin instead of WD40 as WD40 is corrosive. Lanolin is a greese like wax extracted from sheeps wool (also known as kiwi lube  ) and wont harm the tuner in the long term. Machinists use it for a cutting compound so you can get it at any hardware store.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 30, 2013)

^Duuude, thank you so much. I was worried about WD40 because it used to f*ck up my skate bearings when I was a kid.


----------



## Edika (Jul 30, 2013)

A single Sperzel tuner should go about $10-15. You can either contact Sperzel or Carvin and they can send you one.


----------



## Suitable (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah the supervisor at work was trying to get us to use WD40 on our cut-away cables when we ran out of silicon spray, F..K NO!!! Knock, knock... Hello, Darwin here


----------

